# Running an F1 Series this Summer ?



## Dakota2763 (Oct 15, 2004)

Well if your going to run in an F1 Series you got to check this out people.

www.mlpmotorsports.net www.slcf1.com www.formula1-rc.com www.mi-tuning.org Stop by take a look at we have done to F1 Racing I would run this in touring racing and win!!!!! so take a good look Road Racing or Oval we got it all covered!!!!


----------



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

here are some good race images and a few videos from this season so far
http://www.molzermoweryracing.com/theshoe.html


----------

